# Old man Loy



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

Mr Loy, how are you doing? Surgery get it fixed? Just letting you know a lot of us know one thing for sure, you are too good a man to be laid up for long! I personally am looking forward to seeing the Red Fin on the big lake! Hope all is going well and if you need something, just yell. You wont get it but yelling does help sometimes!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep Prayers and fast recovery...You be 101% by fall Run..Hoping sooner


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks guys I am getting stronger every day.
I can do more than eat and sleep now.
That's a major improvement and I'm thankful for it!
I go wed for my first follow up with the doc.
The surgery relieved must of the pain and loss of feeling in my hands and arms.
As well as most of the symptoms I was having to a large degree. I think after more healing and as the swelling goes down more i will have even more improvement.
I am taking it real slow and following the doctor's orders to the t.
So I have been aggravating those knuckleheads in the jungle and reading every kindle unlimited book I can.
Keep the reports coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Had you in my prayers, of course that may not be a good thing :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Just remember if you need any thing, PM me. I'll have BBjim run right over and take care of it. LLOOLL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> Just remember if you need any thing, PM me. I'll have BBjim run right over and take care of it. LLOOLL


Man I appreciate sacrifice like that!

On the serious side BBJim is the kind of man that if he is your friend you will not go without help and support.
He has since I've been home helped me get things done around the house like borrowing a lawn mower and finding a fellow to push it.
The day they came I tried to stop him from using s weed trimmer and had to let him get in about 30 minutes on it before I could stop him.
Brought me fresh squash and a sampler plate for us from the fish fry.
A better man can not be found.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to hear Loy.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Glad to hear a good report on your recovery so far Loy! Keep it up!

Red


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> A better man can not be found.


sounds like you have a great support crew....likely well deserved....

heal up, and get back at it....
snookered


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Glad to see you are doing good and getting better!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just an update, I went to Dr. Torres for my post op follow up today.
He said I'm doing well and on track.
Two more weeks of the neck brace and then go back to see if I can get out of time out.

A word to all of the young guys out there who go about fishing like killing rattlesnakes, which is how I did it most of my life.
Apparently there are consequences that are not fun.
I know you will not heed my advice, because I would not have either :rotfl:

See you on the water, in a little while.

SS


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great report Loy!


Good fishing to all!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I like you wish I had listened. 

Mine was working I can tell you exactly what I did the first time I knew I just messed up.

No surgery here yet hopefully never. But I'm not holding my breath on that........


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Great to here Mr. Loy


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the up date. Stay on the straight and narrow.
Richard


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just got back from Dr. Torres office, I almost jumped for joy when he said I could take off the cervical collar I have been wearing 24/7 for a month!
Gonna sleep good tonight, and he said I could do some driving and even some fishing as long as I take it easy.
:walkingsm
So I am going to start making some short trips with friends and work up some strength and endurance.
Then it will not be long before I can take guide trips out again.
DuckTracker and Trapperjon will still be taking the trips out for now, then soon we will all be available for your guiding pleasure 

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Just got back from Dr. Torres office, I almost jumped for joy when he said I could take off the cervical collar I have been wearing 24/7 for a month!
> Gonna sleep good tonight, and he said I could do some driving and even some fishing as long as I take it easy.
> :walkingsm
> So I am going to start making some short trips with friends and work up some strength and endurance.
> ...


That's great news, Loy!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Will be great to see the MRF fishing!! Glad the news is so good!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great news Loy can't wait to fish with you again


Good fishing to all!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to see you're improving... keep up the good work!


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Mr Loy*

Thanks for the update and congratulations on the speedy recovery! Do what the doc says and take it EASY! You have the rest of your life to guide and fish! Do what you can to make it a LONG and pain free life!

I will see you on the pond for sure! I need to get the grandson and his twin sister Cali, out there one day after they get out of school. I want you to show me some of that 'guide stuff' about stripers! lol


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

That's good news. Been kinda strange not seeing the mrf on the lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad to see a great report!!!! Don't go too fast.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Just goes to show You can't keep a good man down.easy does it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great news. Will be glad to see you on the water again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I bet you were sick of that collar!
Congrats!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Good news my friend !!! cant wait to see the MRF back on the water so I know where to fish...............


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Good Deal Loy. Let me know if you need a co-pilot.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Great to hear, Loy. Looking forward to seeing you on the lake again.


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

glad to see you had the boat out today, looks like you had some fish to


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*I'm hopeless*

Busted! Yeah my first day out of the collar and already fishing for white bass.
A friend of mine had a friend visiting from England who really wanted to catch some fish here before he went back home tomorrow. 
He is an avid fisherman who fishes for pollock, cod, and mackerel at home. A small version of mackerel, but still any mac will smoke your line!
So I felt obliged to show him some good Lake Livingston white bass action.
We found them too, all blown and pretty on the screen we whupped up a limit for two in no time at the third stop.
They were on the down wind side of a rise, and the wind was blowing about 10mph.
Nice size ones too, we culled when we got close to 50 and only kept the hefty ones.
50 plump whites and he only wanted to keep eight fillets to eat that night, as Linda does not eat fish. So trapperjon, who came to clean fish for me, and I divided up the rest.
Fixing to eat some now!
:walkingsm:whiteshee


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool beans!!!! Looks like y'all showed them a good time. Had me some white bass for supper tonight myself.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

welcome back buddy.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Like ya didn't miss a beat, glad you got out and put a hurting on em!


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Boy it is great to see you back at the sport of fishing. Sure did miss your posts and pictures of your trips. Good to see you are doing much better. May God continue to speed your healing and improve your strength.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Glad to see you back out there putting the smack down on those whites. I know it had to feel good to be back out on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Your clients will be happy to have you back on the water. The white bass not so much. Great first report


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Busted! Yeah my first day out of the collar and already fishing for white bass.
> .....
> Fixing to eat some now!
> :walkingsm:whiteshee


Cool!!!

Is your voice stronger, or are you a fish whisperer?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Still whispering but a little stronger 
Doc says about two more months to get voice back completely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great to hear your recovery has progressed as well as it has and you're back on the water. 

Mike


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Glad that you are getting better Loy. Wish you the best.


----------

